
How to Avoid Swallowing War Propaganda - oftenwrong
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2020/01/how-to-avoid-swallowing-war-propaganda
======
Cougher
Read Chapter 6 of Mein Kampf and realize that America has honed that craft to
an art form.
[http://www.mondopolitico.com/library/meinkampf/v1c6.htm](http://www.mondopolitico.com/library/meinkampf/v1c6.htm)

Review the propaganda of our past wars and understand that this is what they
do with every war to get people on board with the insanity of sending their
own kids off to die for them. It's not new. Read War Is A Racket by Major
General Smedley Butler:
[https://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/warisaracket.html](https://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/warisaracket.html)

Understand that "both sides" agitate for war and/or violent manipulation of
foreign countries. If you're upset that Russia interferes with our elections,
look in the mirror. We do much worse and have done for decades. Defense
contractors figure prominently in the investment portfolios of representatives
of both parties.

Keep informed. This is a dependable, convenient place.
[https://www.antiwar.com](https://www.antiwar.com)

------
simonblack
Read as wide a selection of news material as you can over a period of time:
From the US, Europe, Russia, Middle East, China, Southern Asia, etc, etc.

You will eventually see where all of their individual biases cancel out,
leaving you with a small, relatively accurate "nut" of information that's
fairly close to the truth.

If you restrict yourself to (say) the US-only news sources, or the China-only
news sources you have nobody to blame but yourself for your being badly
misinformed.

------
duelingjello
It’s typical for centuries, if not millennia, that politicians will start
external dramas (i.e., wars) as smokescreens to deflect and to distract from
internal controversies.

------
bert1100
Forgot to mention the general was genocidal and to blame for tens of thousands
of Iraqi and american killings, and that people are fine with assassinating
him for that reason.

It's not propaganda to say "yes, he probably deserved it".

It is however dangerous that this was done, because of how it destabilises
american relations with Iran.

Why not be honest?

~~~
ziotom78
One of the points made in the article is that the US had not the authority to
decide to kill him, no more than any other country in the world. As a non-U.S.
citizen, I find this compelling: the world is probably a more dangerous place
now, because of a choice that was taken by one country unilaterally.

~~~
bert1100
Absolutely. That's not propaganda.

